# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  Digital humans, 12080.ai, Auckland, New Zealand

## Airicist

Developer - 12080.ai

----------


## Airicist

Exponential TechTuesday s02e01: Digital Humans in Health and Care

Feb 4, 2019




> The 2019 series of Exponential TechTuesday started January 29th with an exciting theme: Digital Humans in Health and Care. Digital Humans are virtual appearances of ourselves or personal assistants, with the face of a real human. The development of these avatars, that can recognize human emotions of a user, is going extremely fast. So fast, that sometimes they seem indistinguishable from real humans... How can these forms of Artificial Intelligence add value to health and healthcare? Not only did we put together a terrific panel of experts and pioneers to tell you, a digital human will speak to you as well!
> 
>    *   Danny Tomsett (Founder and CEO of FaceMe, a Digital Human company)
>    *   Piers Smith (Cognitive architect and project lead of Nadia, one of the first Digital Humans, created for and with people with disabilities)
>    *   Marie Johnson (Managing Director and Chief Digital Officer of the Centre for Digital Business and co-creator of Nadia with the National Disabilities Insurance Agency)
>    *   Mystery speaker X. Will X be virtual... or digital? Join us to find out!
> 
> In 2016 the Global Network of Healthcare Innovation Centers (GNHIC) was founded, to help adopt emerging technologies in healthcare. Exponential TechTuesday is one of the programs within the GNHIC, with which we explain these new technological developments and tell about their relevance to our colleagues and partners.
> 
> The webinar was two part: the first hour you'll hear from our wonderful panel. After their presentations, for half an hour the audience engaged with the speakers in a discussion around digital humans and how they fit a need in health and care.

----------


## Airicist

"Digital Humans in Healthcare"

November 14, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Cucalorus Connect: Virtual Reality, Digital People And More"

by Johanna Cano
November 15, 2019

----------

